# Wand upgrade: Rancilio Silvia V3 vs. Gaggia Classic Pro



## jpd99 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm not intending to upgrade the RS V2 steam wand on my old Classic any time soon (new PID on the way so I suspect I'll be just fine) but I had a few questions around the potential for upgrading this machine down the line;

1. What is it that makes one steam wand better than another? As an amateur I thought it would be more a function of the boiler temp/pressure than the wand itself. Does it have to do with the nozzle?

2. Has anyone seen how an old Classic with an RS wand (V2/V3) compares for steaming with the Classic Pro wand upgrade?

3. Are the V2 and V3 wands taken from the RS that different?

Thanks


----------



## Rebel (Jan 14, 2020)

V3 is on a ball and socket so you can change angles; GCP is fixed. Both are much easier to clean than the V2. Definitely get the V3.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Rebel said:


> V3 is on a ball and socket so you can change angles; GCP is fixed. Both are much easier to clean than the V2. Definitely get the V3.


 Seconded! It's a pain to clean, go with V3.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

jpd99 said:


> I'm not intending to upgrade the RS V2 steam wand on my old Classic any time soon (new PID on the way so I suspect I'll be just fine) but I had a few questions around the potential for upgrading this machine down the line;
> 1. What is it that makes one steam wand better than another? As an amateur I thought it would be more a function of the boiler temp/pressure than the wand itself. Does it have to do with the nozzle?
> 2. Has anyone seen how an old Classic with an RS wand (V2/V3) compares for steaming with the Classic Pro wand upgrade?
> 3. Are the V2 and V3 wands taken from the RS that different?
> Thanks


Go with the V3 without second thoughts!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

jpd99 said:


> I'm not intending to upgrade the RS V2 steam wand on my old Classic any time soon (new PID on the way so I suspect I'll be just fine) but I had a few questions around the potential for upgrading this machine down the line;
> 
> 1. What is it that makes one steam wand better than another? As an amateur I thought it would be more a function of the boiler temp/pressure than the wand itself. Does it have to do with the nozzle?
> 
> ...


 1. The pressure is more dependent on the boiler temp but the style of wand itself does make a difference. PID or hotter steam thermostat make a big difference on that count vs stock so sounds like you'll be set for that! Number of holes can help in terms of the physics (not that I'm an expert). I'm quite a new GC owner too but already find cleaning the nut on the V2 nozzle a bit annoying.

2. Also curious how the V3 measures up against the Classic Pro wand!

3. V3 seems to be much better but trickier to install - some installations leave it also quite low meaning people have to raise their machine to make getting a jug under easier. I haven't delved much into how the GCP wand is in terms of these aspects but I think it's considerably more expensive if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Deleted double post


----------



## Davebo (Jan 9, 2021)

Is the GCP wand an easy retrofit onto an older GC ?

I have a Rancilio V2 and was looking to upgrade the wand tip.

Maybe just changing the tip is an option ?

(Too many options)


----------



## jpd99 (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you all for the tips! I like the look of Ferrari's Teflon solution for the pipe, however it still looks like the V3 upgrade is quite involved, from what I can find. Maybe after the pressure gauge. And dimmer...


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

jpd99 said:


> Thank you all for the tips! I like the look of Ferrari's Teflon solution for the pipe, however it still looks like the V3 upgrade is quite involved, from what I can find. Maybe after the pressure gauge. And dimmer...


 If you're thinking to fit a pressure gauge and dimmer have you seen the BoostBox from @FairRecycler? That's an elegant solution to install both.


----------



## jpd99 (Mar 1, 2021)

I think it looks like a cracking addition. However, I sadly don't have the headspace above my machine.


----------

